# cleaning/tumbling



## reid ryder (Apr 29, 2009)

Good morning, thanks to all of the info I've gotten on this site  I'm almost ready to start tumbling. Wondering what grit of aluminum oxide is best/safest to use for tumbling bottles and insulators. Thanks in advance, Reid.


----------



## GuntherHess (Apr 29, 2009)

I beleive aluminum oxide is normally used as a polish.
 here is some info on the different cleaning compounds...
http://www.jardoctor.com/CleaningOxides.htm 

 insulators probably vary in hardness depending on when they were made and what glass was used.


----------

